# Laika Rexosline 721



## stephendavid (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello everyone, we are considering buying a 2007 Laika Rexosline 721. Any owners out there who can tell me any problems you have experienced or any pointers what to look out for. Thanks, Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't comment on this model, but build quality is excellent on all models, the only negative I've noticed is that they don't seem expensive compared to other quality makes, even though I believe they are now owned by Hymer, but that just makes them more of a bargain when you buy.

Good luck.


----------

